# verlinkung in einen i-frame ohne frameset



## KreatorMetalhead (9. August 2003)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich i-frames, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe eine seite die nicht als frameset aufgebaut ist, und mittendrin ist ein i-frame. Ich möchte jetzt, das wenn man auf die Navigation klickt, sich immer nur der i-frame ändert und ich nicht immer wieder die seite neu laden muss! ist das auch ohne frameset möglich? Meine Seite ist nur in Tabellen aufgebaut.

Habt schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Fabian H (9. August 2003)

```
<iframe name="mitte" [...]></iframe>

[...]

<a href="bla.html" target="mitte">Klicka</a>
```

Einfach dem Link ein target-Attribut hinzufügen. Der Wert des Attributs etnspricht dem Namen des Ziel-iFrams.
Geht übrigens genauso mit Frames.


----------



## KreatorMetalhead (9. August 2003)

Das habe ich schon versucht..also meine Zieldatei, das heisst die iframe datei heisst jetzt beispielsweise, i_news.html.


wenn ich das als target eingebe, öffnet er mir ein neues fenster und listet den i-frame nebeneinader auf, so gross wie das Browserfenster ist.

target="i_news" habe ich eingegeben.

Oder meinst Du mit i-frame Name was anderes als ich?


----------



## Daxi (9. August 2003)

[datei] = Link-Datei
[ziel] = Name des IFrames
[text] = Text für den Link

Also:

```
<iframe name="[ziel]" [...]></iframe>

<a href="[datei]" target="[ziel]">[text]</a>
```

Vielleicht wird es dir so klarer.
Der Name des IFrames muss mit dem Target übereinstimmen.
Die Datei wird im Link unter href angegeben.


----------



## KreatorMetalhead (9. August 2003)

Also meine Datei heist "i_news.html"
das steht auch im href

im target hab ich jetzt stehen target="i_news.html"
i_news.html heisst auch der iframe

aber funktionieren tut es immernoch nicht...


----------



## Daxi (9. August 2003)

Schau mal hier:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/eingebettete.htm#verweise


----------



## KreatorMetalhead (9. August 2003)

Oh mann...Das ist ja einfacher als ich dachte!
Ich hab es mal wieder viel zu kompliziert gemacht!

Ich danke dir und noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------

